# husband in need of help Kindle Fire HD 7" 16 GB



## killbill (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife got me a kindle fire for Xmas hook up with ice cream etc which I enjoy to the fullest.
In return I got her a Kindle Fire HD 7" 16 GB for valentines, I will like to hook hers up too, if any one can take the time out to point my old butt in the right direction on how to get it done. Like a guide for dummy.
I been with my wife 18 years so that says I know how to fallow instructions. But I'm still a novice in this stuff.
Also if to be kind enough to say how long this takes to do for I don't want to get apprehended by my wife doing the kindle.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

The KF HD has a separate forum. Go to the xda home page and type in the name, including HD, and head to those forums.

It looks like Amazon locked down the KF HD much more securely. To my knowledge, you can get root access, but much harder to get a custom ROM running.

Sent via SGS3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killbill (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for your response, just trying to hook it up before valentines, so if anyone knows a guide for dummys please let me know,
I'm just a lil nervous of this commands promp etc


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1783

Plenty of noob-friendly guides. Looks like you can get root, install Google Apps, backup / restore... But no custom ROMs for KF HD

Sent via SGS3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killbill (Feb 11, 2013)

swieder227 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1783
> 
> Plenty of noob-friendly guides. Looks like you can get root, install Google Apps, backup / restore... But no custom ROMs for KF HD
> 
> Sent via SGS3 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Please don't laugh but what you mean by "no custom ROMs?
And any estimate on the time it takes to do this process? Trying to find the time without the wife knowing.


----------



## killbill (Feb 11, 2013)

I will like to give thanks for the help, the kindle is rooted.
So far only hickup is Google market freeze when I go to download an app.


----------

